# Poor baby



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

My uncles doe patches had 2 kids yesterday only 1 survived the other was born in all the wrong positions possible & patches died last night so I'm taking care of the only surviving family member














He's such a sweet little baby he's 1/2 Nigerian dwarf & 1/2 boer he's very lost with out his momma but she wasn't even able to stand up to feed him

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

They bred a Nigerian to a Boer?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

The boer kind of jail broke to get to a
Alpine & ended up breeding 2 Nigerians in the process because we couldn't keep him in the other fence he kept escaping the other Nigerian kidded just fine with 2 little girls 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

This bucklings mother had trouble last time when bred to a pygmy she had been bred to before 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's adoreable!  I'm very sorry about the mom and kid that died, how sad. At least one goat survived through this mess...as you can see,minis bred to boers=lots of trouble! 

Well, except for the rare cases like your other Nigerian. Thank God she kidded safely, that's awesome! Hopefully a new fence will be made to keep Mr boer away from the nigi ladies.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ya we finally had to get rid of the boer because he ended up being a master at jumping fences now his oldest son is going to have to move out from the herd soon because he's a boer/alpine mix 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, I guess that solved the problem! It's easier than fixing fences. Do you have a nigi buck that you can breed your doe to next year?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry for this loss. We had a problem like that two seasons ago where the second baby was a tangled up mess. It took us forever to get him out. Luckily, Mama came through it all. I was surprised.
He is a really cute little imp though. Good luck with him.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Not at the moment we got rid of the pygmy because he had problems with staying in fences & we didn't need any inbreeding 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh my gosh... so sorry for the loss. He is pretty cute, though


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

